# Barrel racing bits -HELP



## Hollywood (Aug 3, 2011)

Stay away from bits with a port for a barrel worse. I would suggest the wonder gag with the chain mouth piece. It makes my horse turn to butter in your hands and he has a super sensitive mouth.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## vthorse (Apr 25, 2012)

My daughter worked for a barrel horse training farm. They swear by these:

Bobby Stivers- an O-ring snaffle w/nose band. Can custom order through Carolinabits.com for $50 plus $6 shipping.


----------



## gablehaus (Feb 24, 2012)

I use a Tom Thumb it has a very short shank with a french link mouth piece and i have seen my horse improve like crazy!


----------



## BubblesBlue (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm going to make this short and sweet.
Try the Jr Cowhorse bit.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Stay away from lots of gag like a wonder bit if you want lift. You'll want something with little to no gag.

Try a jr. cowhorse.


----------



## GrittyCowgirl (Oct 21, 2009)

If she is really light in the snaffle I would go with the smallest amount of leverage you can find and work your way up so that you don't over-bit her and scare her. L&W Bits  has one called 137—Big E Bit (found on the lifer bit page about 3/4 way down the page) and I love this bit. You can get it with any mouthpiece you want and it works pretty well for introducing them to leverage bits without over doing it. You could also try an english kimberwick bit. They are really cheap and would help give you an idea if the bit I linked above is worth the $. Next I would try a short shanked bit with a 4"-5" shank (colt starting bits and jr. cowhorse bits like stated above).


----------

